# Circular Saw



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

I would like to buy another circular saw and was checking out the two new ones that Porter-Cable have out. It's the ones with a mirror image of each other. By that I mean one of them the blade is to the right of the motor and the other one the blade is to the left. Am I correct that the one with the blade to the right of the motor is for a right handed person even though the line to cut would be a little hard to see? The one that I have, the blade is to the left of the motor which makes it much easier to see the cutting line and I am right handed. I just want to make sure which one is which. Just a thought...


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Boricua said:


> I would like to buy another circular saw and was checking out the two new ones that Porter-Cable have out. It's the ones with a mirror image of each other. By that I mean one of them the blade is to the right of the motor and the other one the blade is to the left. Am I correct that the one with the blade to the right of the motor is for a right handed person even though the line to cut would be a little hard to see? The one that I have, the blade is to the left of the motor which makes it much easier to see the cutting line and I am right handed. I just want to make sure which one is which. Just a thought...


 I have the blade to the right and am right handed. I was tempted to go the other way because the worm drive saw I used years ago on the job site was with the blade to the left.

After doing some soul searching, doing what reading I could, talking to a PC guy at a show, having several discussions with others, learning what I could about the designs I went with the conventional saw. It was a mater of safety, with this design my left hand has to be farther away from the blade and since I most often use a guide for the saw the sight issue doesn't really matter.

Another guy at work was also interested in the same saw but he was left handed, as a fall back we figured that if both of us didn't like what we got we could switch..... turned out we both loved the ones we got.

I got this saw to replace a old B&D..... again I should have done it a long time before I did, like night and day......

BTW your cuts will be a lot better with a guide..... honest!

Ed


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks reible, I thought about the same thing. I also figured if I am going to rough cut long stock, the cutting action would be safer if I use my left hand ( foot or knee) to hold the wood down and use the saw with the blade on the right because the weight of the saw which is mostly to the left would still keep the saw sitting on the wood after the cut is made. It just made me think that right bladed saws are safer (for me, as a right handed person). But then again it depends on the user and the situation of the cut.  ... sorry for the boring story, hehe.  Now, I will really have to think about this one since I'm so use to left bladed saws.  Hmmm... 

Oh yeah, I definitely agree about using saws with guides. I always use cutting guides on mine. I just don't use one when I am rough cutting wood. I know there are advantages and disadvantages of using both. Once again, thanks!


----------



## PEARCO (Sep 13, 2004)

Guys,
The saw should rest on the stationary part of the lumber you are cutting. Meaning if you are right handed, you are probably holding with your left knee, your left hand is not near the saw blade and when the lumber is cut, the saw will not drop when the cut is finished.
Reverse all if you are left handed. These comments come from 41 years in the field using a skill saw so much the right hand has taken the shape of a saw handle.

Jim


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks a lot PEARCO,

That's what I was trying to understand! Which is which. I thought I had it right but wasn't too sure. The saw that I have now, I almost always have to clamp my work on my right side so the saw could be on the stationary part of the lumber like you said PEARCO. I think my decision is made now. Once again, thanks!


----------



## PoPnBuG (Mar 6, 2005)

Have you looked at a worm drive saw?
I personally like these because the blade is "out front".
I think they are very 'control-able'...
Problem is that they are a bit pricey!

just my .02 cents... keep the change! ;^)


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

My saws have the blade on the left. I like to see where the saw blade is,and you don't always use a guide,other than a speed square.
regards
jerry


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

PoPnBuG said:


> Have you looked at a worm drive saw?
> I personally like these because the blade is "out front".
> I think they are very 'control-able'...
> Problem is that they are a bit pricey!
> ...


Oh yeah, I looked at worm drive saws. That's the problem, too pricey! I like those also.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

jerrymayfield said:


> My saws have the blade on the left. I like to see where the saw blade is,and you don't always use a guide,other than a speed square.
> regards
> jerry


Yup, I like the ones with the saws on the left since I've been so use to it. I kept on thinking about it, and now I really can't decide. But that's okay though, because I am not going to get it soon, which is good so that way I have more time to think about it. Hmm.... maybe I should get both! Hehe...  Thanks guys!


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

I bought the Porter Cable with the twin laser. It worked fine for about two weeks then the laser switch quit and I returned it to HD. About 4yrs. ago I had a new cedar fence built and the guy had to cut one of the pickets in half lengthwise. He held the picket in his left hand and sawed the picket and I saw that the blade came within a half inch of his left thumb. Dumb luck that he has all 10 digits.


----------



## hcbph (Oct 10, 2004)

I have a Hitachi and a PC, one with a right blade while the other is left. I like them both, and they each have distinct advantages. Cutting thin strips off a panel, I like the left sided saw while doing general cutting, I like the right sided blade.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

hcbph,

Yeah, I think I'm going to do the same thing. I already have one with the blade on the left. So I might as well get the other one. Now, I'll see if the wife will get it for me for my birthday. Hehe...  

Once again thanks everybody for your replies!


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Okay here it goes again. Does anyone have the new Porter-Cable MAG423 left-bladed (MAG324 - right-bladed) circular saw? If you do, I have a question for you. I was kind of worried about the no tool blade change. I was thinking that the blade would not be so secure if I tighten the blade with that new feature the saw has. Since I'm so use to using wrenches that come with saws. Does it really secure the blade nice and tight? And if it does, it doesn't come loose, does it? Since it's just finger tight. Also, is the spring loaded lever strong enough to sustain the pressure of turning that retaining nut? Sorry for the question but I just want to make sure I buy the right saw and not regret it later. Our local Lowes hardware store just carries that model of the Porter-Cable and I like Porter-Cable but I'm not too sure of that new feature. Sorry to bore you with the same subject...   Anybody?


----------

